# Mio Pegoretti bellissimo



## Siado (Oct 21, 2008)

Greetings all. First post, but I never really had much to share until now.

I picked it up yesterday and can't stop staring at it.

Yes, I know the stem is upside down, the fit guy made me promise to try it for a while.

I don't even have 1 full mile on it yet. I'm too smitten but hope to get it out tomorrow.

































[


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Nice! Love the head badge. I can understand a little Italian, but the signature was a little beyond me in my current state. What's it say?


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Stunning bike. Enjoy it!


----------



## Siado (Oct 21, 2008)

I know a little myself, but don't really know that my understanding of it is right.

It says Dario has made only disinterest. and invented new something something.

I think it means he's made frame building uninteresting to some, but in that comes purity in design. Of course, he could have just ordered uno otro litro de vino rosso


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Where your bike was made*

I have visited Dario 2x; the last time:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2008/04/visit-to-dario-pegoretti.html


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

What flavor soup did it come with?


----------



## Siado (Oct 21, 2008)

Soup? You mean pasta... ut:


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

It smites me, too! I wonder if Dario would agree to paint the fork legs, too? That would look bellisima


----------



## Siado (Oct 21, 2008)

There is an option for a steel fork that is painted to match, but I lucked out and found this in a shop, it was not a custom or special order.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Beautiful bike. But I would definitely look into painting the fork. Maybe even just plain white or something.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Pretty much what everyone else said. The photos are sharp, but it looks as though the auto focus, if that’s what you used, focused on the garage door and not the bike.


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

Why has nobody mentioned the chain yet? Am I missing something???


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats on your Pegoretti, but you should not have your chain on the big gear on the front crank and the large gear in your cassette.

I just got a Pegoretti too, just got it put together tonight.


----------



## Siado (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, so the stem is now "proper" for a race bike. After a nice 40 miler this weekend, it didn't feel quite right, so I flipped it.

New pics will follow (with the bike in the right gear...)


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I heart Pegorettis. Congrats on the stunning new steed. Jealous I am.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

bikeboy389 said:


> Nice! Love the head badge. I can understand a little Italian, but the signature was a little beyond me in my current state. What's it say?



it says " dario has bequeathed you with a beautiful frame- do not sully it with 2nd class wheels".


----------



## Siado (Oct 21, 2008)

After running it by several people...

"Dario has only given displeasure. And it serves only to make money."

I would imagine that "it" refers to the Italian cycling establishment and not himself...


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Just to clarify

"Dario has given nothing but grief and he also manages to 'invent' (or make up) his money". 

I don't know why you would put this on the top tube of a road bike.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

Contrary to the masses, I like the fork. That is one of the best looking bikes I have ever seen and that is something considering its a TIG bike. Love the rear dropouts and head badge but I wish it had braze-on cable stops on the DT. Congrats on a nice build.


----------

